# 15 maverick battery going dead??? No draw????



## Lmlduradenali (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guy I have a 15' can am maverick with Aprox 250 miles, and having a issue with the battery.... If it sits 20 days or more it's 100% dead!!! I tested for a draw and showed no issue there???? Help!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...take it in. It's still under warranty right? Probably just a bad battery.


----------

